# 200 ways to revive a hard drive



## napaneeont (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey there....

Here's some info that I feel might become useful for anyone who had the unfortunate happen to them ... computer CrAsH 

As crazy as it sounds [i know...that's exactly what i thought when i read it]
the unfortunate had happened and it worked! 

WOW... was i ever suprised 

Hope everyone passes this one on :up: 

Cheers


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Hi, I don't see a link or anything


----------



## rhorne4 (Sep 12, 2004)

would like to read info but i don't see a link either.


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

maybe we are to make up our own list

1. Put it in the microwave. If it dosnt revive, at least you didnt loose anything, and you get the coolness of the hdd in the oven


----------



## rhorne4 (Sep 12, 2004)

2. Hold It Under The Shower.if It Dosent Revive,at Least It Will Be Clean.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Drop it a few times.

Install it upside down. ( I actually have heard these two will work sometimes long enough to get the data off) Also freezing it will sometimes work.

Run over it with a D9.

Shoot it with a 44 mag.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey Skivvywaver, got a laugh out of me with that D9 idea. I know a guy that actually rolled a D9 on a steep hill, and lived to tell about it, I guess that is why when I read your reply, I thought, why not.  

Regards
IMP49


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

It might not fix it, but it would make you feel better huh? You are a lucky person to roll one of those monsters and be here to tell us about it.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

There is the freezer bag trick to get the data off.
Never tried it, but have heard it's worth a try.


----------



## Simon29 (Sep 7, 2003)

http://www.hddrecovery.com.au/downloads/200ways.pdf

I don't know if this is the site that the person had in mind but it has the proper name and idea.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2005)

try takeing it out shakeing it upside down it works about 3 hr


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Use a big heavy magnet on it then shake it upside down and all around 

napaneeont,

We are waiting/expecting something on this tip????


----------



## northpo (Oct 30, 2004)

Hook it up to your car with jumper cables and jump start it. Make sure you have your car's idle revved at 5500 rpm's though.


----------



## napaneeont (Dec 1, 2002)

Sorry bout that ... thought i had entered it 

www.techrepublic.com 
http://www.hddrecovery.com.au/downloads/200ways.pdf

basically it is talking about freezing the HD in freezer for 24 hours ... connecting up to retract information.
it worked for me! i was able to retrieve important data [income tax] that i thought was lost.

cheers


----------



## JSComputing (Jan 8, 2005)

Stoner said:


> There is the freezer bag trick to get the data off.
> Never tried it, but have heard it's worth a try.


 I have done it and it works!


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

techrepublic is a great site and I also subscribe to their newsletter. Excellent INFO THANKS......


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Thanks for the link napaneeont.....:up:

a mite late, but better late than never 



smilin' Jack


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Northpo, Jumper cables.  That is funny.


----------



## rhorne4 (Sep 12, 2004)

Shock It With A Heart Defibulator.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Put it in an empty paint can and take it to the local hardware for a thorough shaking.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

lol
Wish that guy came back and posted that site


----------



## rhorne4 (Sep 12, 2004)

Me Thinks We Scared Him Off.lol


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Take a look at the first page, a couple of replys from the bottom, he did return, and list the site.

Regards
IMP49


----------



## rhorne4 (Sep 12, 2004)

That he did.I overlooked that post.


----------

